# Clima e produtividade laboral



## Vince (13 Fev 2015 às 07:20)

> *It’s Hot Days, Not Cold, That Really Chill Labor Productivity*
> 
> As snow once again hits the Northeast, new research suggests that warmer weather is to blame for driving down productivity, even in an industrialized country like the United States.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015...ot-cold-that-really-chill-labor-productivity/


----------

